

Live RethinkDB course on Platzi - coffeemug
https://courses.platzi.com/classes/rethinkdb-databases/live/

======
coffeemug
Slava @ RethinkDB here.

Our evangelist (Ryan Paul) is doing the course and is covering quite a few
topics: how RethinkDB can make it dramatically easier to build realtime apps,
how the query language works, how to build an actual Node.js app, and how to
scale it out to multiple nodes.

If you have any questions, I'll be around all day to answer them here.

~~~
phaedryx
It would be nice if it pointed out somewhere that it's free. I usually assume
that courses like this aren't unless it is stated otherwise somewhere.

~~~
coffeemug
Ah, sorry, good point. The course is free, and will be available for free
streaming from Platzi.

------
ShinyCyril
I would really like to sign up for this course - is there a way to do so
without using Twitter or Facebook?

~~~
cvander
Hi, Christian from Platzi here. We'll include an email/password login for
future classes. Thanks for asking.

~~~
ShinyCyril
Thanks!

